# RIDGID Wrench Promo



## [email protected] (Mar 12, 2015)

This RIDGID Wrench Promo just came across my desk and I wanted to share it with everyone. Happy Friday!


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Dam, I thought it was for a wench.............


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

Various size wenches, buy two and get one free.

Thanks Ridgid


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I acquired my Ridgid 24's (used) over 25 years ago, they still work fine so can't take advantage of this promo. Even my 18's are getting old. They are lifetime tools.


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

Well if anyone buys one I'll take your free one


----------



## neubanksc5 (Jan 3, 2015)

Well dang, if only this was out three months ago when I had bought my aluminum 18" and 24" wrenches


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

I'm not sure a 24" Wench would be all that useful. I mean they kinda have to be at least 36" to reach what they need to.


----------



## mobgod (Jan 25, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> This RIDGID Wrench Promo just came across my desk and I wanted to share it with everyone. Happy Friday!


Got a link hard to make out the pic

Sent from my Nexus 9 using Tapatalk


----------

